# Clip of Chimpie



## DT4EMS (Aug 22, 2006)

Here is a little clip of Chimpie


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Mbr578BtmQ 

Who loves ya man!!


----------



## m33kr0b (Aug 22, 2006)

and i thought you were posting this one 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY1YjVnZjGU


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 22, 2006)

m33kr0b said:
			
		

> and i thought you were posting this one
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY1YjVnZjGU



I love the pediatric and chaparone editions. :lol:


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 22, 2006)

m33kr0b said:
			
		

> and i thought you were posting this one
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY1YjVnZjGU



Dadgumit!! I wish I would have remembered that one first!!


----------



## MMiz (Aug 22, 2006)

LOL!  That's our chimp!

The last "Trunk Monkey" commercial is awesome!


----------



## Medic38572 (Aug 22, 2006)

I thought this was chimpie!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dSnmKrmc2o&mode=related&search=


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 22, 2006)

Never piss Chimpie off...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5vE3VQdLa4


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 22, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> Never piss Chimpie off...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5vE3VQdLa4



Dang Chimpie......... he was just showing you a little man love...........


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 22, 2006)

<<<< Ducks behind lexan window before the poo flinging begins h34r:


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 22, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> <<<< Ducks behind lexan window before the poo flinging begins h34r:




Lord knows Chimps love to fling poo!!!


----------



## TheDoll (Aug 29, 2006)

monkeys=evilness!


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 29, 2006)

No way, well, not Chimpie at least!!!


----------



## TheDoll (Aug 29, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> No way, well, not Chimpie at least!!!



no,no! not chimpie! sorry, i should have clarified. monkeys were my favorite animal, actually, until i was viciously attacked by one a number of years ago. those thangs are evil, i tell you!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 30, 2006)

I just got done watching the Dirty Jobs episode about monkey caretakers.

I agree that chimps are more friendly than monkeys.


----------



## TheDoll (Aug 30, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:


> I just got done watching the Dirty Jobs episode about monkey caretakers.
> 
> I agree that chimps are more friendly than monkeys.



i haven't seen that episode, but it prolly had to do with flinging poo. that would be the least of my worries. anywhoo...no monkey is safe...believe me. then, again, if you've been taken out by one, you'll feel like you've been taken out by all of them. not only do i not trust monkeys anymore, but i also am fearful of:
squirrels
opossums
some birds
any dog or cat that i don't know

in fact, about 2 weeks ago the cutest dog ran up to me while i was in my yard. it was just adorable, but it was a bulldog. i had never seen it in our neighborhood before, and i was so scared that i almost barfed. my knees actually went weak. once i figured out who the owner was i read him the riot act. f*cking *ss. it pisses me off just thinking about it again. however, i realize my perspective is screwy. the monkey attack was pretty awful...not that i don't realize that it probably sounds kind of funny.
<---doesn't barf or go weak in the knees easily.
still, i almost kicked it in the face.


----------



## Jon (Aug 30, 2006)

Careful everyone, don't hurt Chimpie's feelings too bad - He WILL fling Poo at you....


----------



## TheDoll (Aug 30, 2006)

Jon said:


> Careful everyone, don't hurt Chimpie's feelings too bad - He WILL fling Poo at you....


chimpie, we can be friends as long as there is no biting


----------

